
How Tinder turns an emotionally stable adult into a lovesick teenager - ANumberlessMan
https://medium.com/@JonathanDoe/tinder-turned-me-from-emotionally-stable-adult-to-lovesick-teenager-in-ten-minutes-why-dce23ab8b0c#.x9j8actdu
======
perflexive
Am I the only one who gets the vibe that the author is _not_ particularly well
adjusted and is hoping that somehow this post goes viral and gets him a shot
with that girl? Even the first paragraph doesn't exactly scream "emotionally
stable".

I may be projecting, because that's totally something highschool-aged me would
have done. But to me this reads as a transparent attempt at getting a girl's
attention rather than any valuable insight about Tinder.

Edit: a word.

~~~
asdgargaw
Hah, I was taking that angle for granted. The author almost seems to
acknowledge that himself. I still found that last section of the article kind
of interesting though.

~~~
perflexive
An account created two hours ago has commented only in response to the two
comments in this thread.

If I was a betting man... ;)

------
force_reboot
Sexual attraction is a powerful thing. Anyone who thinks they can cleanly
separate their emotions from their sex drive is kidding themselves. Tinder is
bringing casual sex to people (male and female) who might not have considered
it as an option before, so it's going to expose people to unexpected emotions.

~~~
asdgargaw
Do you think the mechanism described at the end of the article is necessarily
sexual though? It sounded like the thing the OP was talking about was more the
exotic pressure of suddenly having something whisper in Bob's ear "Alice
thinks your cute". If that is surprising information for Bob, and all Bob gets
to do is send 1 or 2 texts to Alice, I can understand that Bob will get some
kind of acute OCD with respect to those 1 or 2 texts. It seems rational, given
their weight. Even more so if Bob is driven by his love drive and not his sex
drive.

------
knackernews
cringe cringe and more cringe.

I don't know Hannah, but generally women DO NOT want you telling everyone and
the internet that you found her on tinder.

~~~
xiphias
There are exceptions...if he's Russell Brand it's OK. But from the writing
style it seems he's not the hot guy she's talking about :)

